# Charlie's Welcome home from Iraq



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Just some pictures of our son's welcome home after a tour in Iraq flying Blackhawks on medevac missions with his unit "Alamo Dustoff".

The finest group of people I have had the honor of meeting in a very long time dropped by to welcome him home and present him with some tokens of their appreciation. They go by the name of "The Brazoria County Cavalry" and the only payment they receive for what they do is the good feeling in their hearts.
The 1st pic is Charlie and his Mom in front of his welcome home banner. He is wondering what the siren wailing down the street was all about then he saw the Cavalry coming in pic #2. In pic 3 & 4 they just keep coming up the drive. Pic 5 is the group leader welcoming Charlie home. The last pic is of the Texas flag flown over the capitol being presented to him


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

1st pic is Cajun Bob and RC's Mom presenting us with some gifts also. Next pic is Cajun Bob thanking Charlie and presenting him with a fishing trip.
The last pic is of Charlie and his Mom folding her "Blue Star" flag which remained on our front porch while he was deployed. Hopefully it won't need to stand another watch in the fuuture.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Said it once and will say it again , WELCOME HOME !! This is one household that thanks you from
the depth of our hearts.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Sir it was an honor to meet you and your family. Charlie will be in our prayers so that he will be home soon. Thank you for your service and Charlies service and welcome home. It is people like you and your son that let's us to do what we do. Some one once posted on 2 cool that when you enlist in the Armed Forces that you really just sign a blank check that can be cashed at anytime. So if we can make them have a great day we will.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

CajunBob said:


> Sir it was an honor to meet you and your family. Charlie will be in our prayers so that he will be home soon. Thank you for your service and Charlies service and welcome home. It is people like you and your son that let's us to do what we do. Some one once posted on 2 cool that when you enlist in the Armed Forces that you really just sign a blank check that can be cashed at anytime. So if we can make them have a great day we will.


Well said CajunBob! Tell your son Thank You for me Charles! CoachLaw brought me out some of the leftovers and they were mighty tasty!

.............on a side note..........I'll take him fishing anytime that he wants to go.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is a cool pic of one of the Cavalry guys vest. It was awesome for them to come hang out and welcome Charlie back.


----------

